# Wanted British Blue Cat adult



## amylouise19 (Oct 11, 2009)

Me and my partner have just bought our first home, we are moving on the 23rd of this month, I have grown up with british blues since i was small, as both my mum and partner are allergic to regular cats we can only have this breed. 
We are hoping to have one adult and one kitten as we wanted two cats and two kittens would be far to expensive.I would like one soon as i cant imagine living without a cat around the house, it just wouldn't be the same.
The cat will get so much fuss and love it will be happy forever.
We are willing to travel to where ever to pick the cat up so distance isnt an option.
Please feel free to send me message on here is you have a british blue needing a loving home.


----------



## ellie8024 (May 4, 2009)

British Shorthair Kittens they have a rehoming section


----------

